# The stampeders



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I seen these guys 37 yrs ago, and they recently play near me, and i had to check them out... We had centre 2nd row seats, and the show was just awesome. Not only where they great, they are so funny, cant remember laughing so much at a concert.

And the sound was just to die for, i wish i could get the Tone that Rich Dodson has, I would never buy another piece of gear ( well probably not true)

He used his very old Double neck fender for most of the songs, The tone coming off that 12 string just takes your breath away.
He uses 2 fender twins , and his pedal board is pretty basic... These guys are very personable ( especially Ronnie King bass player) 

After the show they have a meet and great, signing autographs and i got to have my picture taken with them..

I have always like what these 3 guys can do from Calgary.., glad there still Rockin.. If you can get a chance to see them you will not be disappointed, you will laugh and be entertained with great music ..Its been over a week and i am still thinking about it..



April 12thAultsville HallCornwall, On.April 13thThe Empire TheatreBelleville, On.April 14thCentre Point TheatreOttawa, On.April 15thThe Capitol TheatrePort Hope, On.April 17thShowplace TheatrePeterborough, On.April 20thQueen Elizabeth TheatreToronto, On.June 2ndCasino New Brunswick w/ Dr. HookMoncton, NB.June 9thMax CentreDrayton Valley, AB.June 22ndPrivateCalgary, AB.June 23rdCommunity Centre (780) 576-3314Newbrook, AB.June 29thPrivateBarrie, On.June 30thBikers ReunionNew Liskeard, On.July 1stBlue Mountain ResortBlue Mountain, On.July 22ndSturgis North 2012Vernon, BC.August 4thGrizzly Valley DaysTumbler Ridge B.C.August 9thPrince George ExhibitionPrince George B.C.August 11thLethbridge ExhibitionLethbridge, AB.August 18thSouthside ParkWoodstock, ON.Sept 7thCasino ReginaRegina, Sask.Sept 8thMae Wilson TheatreMoose Jaw, Sask.Sept 29thChilliwack Arts and Cultural CentreChilliwack,BC.November 3rdEdmonton Events CentreEdmonton, AB.November 10thDeerfoot Casino 


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The Stampeders were one of my favourite Canadian bands back in the day.

As I recall from the shows I enjoyed in Newcastle, NB as a teen, the Stampeders were much, much better live than we expected.

I always liked their tunes on the radio, but live, they had just a ton of energy and charisma.

Great band.

In fact I recently purchased a greatest hits album on iTunes.

A few of my favourites are Wild Eyes, Sweet City Woman (of course), Ramona, Minstrel Gypsy, Carry Me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen them a couple of times, at least, and seen Ronnie King with other bands--he still did Stampeder songs.

Wild Eyes always gets a big positive reaction.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

They put on a great show, better then 37 yrs ago, as they really have a great comedy act going as well.Part way through the show, Ronnie and Rich switch, Ronnie plays a few songs on guitar Rich on bass..Ronnie is a pretty good player, plays some good leads.. here comes the white man and the newer song , Sure beats workin,

If you go to there web site you can listen to there songs in full...I like some of the not so common songs , like Rock of Gibraltra, somebody help me, she threw me away , stand up ( they played this, there last song)

Stampeders Online > Music


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I just got back from the Stampeders Concert at the Empire Theatre. I have to agree with Rick31797 and his assessment of their show. The last time I saw these 3 guys in action was 40 years ago. We all have aged considerably. What struck me the most about this concert was the chemistry between the bandmates. They clearly get along and genuinely enjoy what they are doing. They still have the chops and energy to put on a great performance which is only matched by their incredible comedic timing. They performed for 2 hours and 20 minutes with about a 12 minute break between sets. They never let the audience down which rewarded the Band with 2 standing ovations. I would go see them again at any time. I highly recommend that if you have a chance to catch these Canadian legends in action, do it, you won't regret it. I'm still smiling.


----------

